# I APOLOGIZED to my child.



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

This morning I apologized to my child after he reminded me it was only as simple mistake he made. I felt so bad. He was right. Why did I get so upset? The fact that we have to get him up so early for an early morning class is not an excuse. Even though I am tired and he has a hard time getting up is no excuse. Even though I hear my wife nagging him is no excuse. I love my child so much. I thanked him for reminding me that it was only a small mistake he made. I apologized and gave him a hug. Why do I get angry at someone I love so much? I want to be a better father.


----------



## d4life (Nov 28, 2012)

I am not sure what his simple mistake was, but I think we have all had low points at one time or another while parenting our children. It's not an easy job. 

It's good that you see that you made a mistake in the way that you handled it. Try to learn from that and come up with a new approach. It's easier said than done sometimes, but try to be patient, and if something comes up that really makes you angry step away and give yourself a few minutes to think about it before you react.

You can be the dad that you want to be with lots of love, understanding, patients and compassion, as well as tough love and guidance. Think of yourself as your childs most important roll model, because you are.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well done. That's a lovely thing you did and a good example to set to your child.
I have always made a point of apologising to my children if I handled something wrong, I think it's really important. You child will respect you more for it. Of course going overboard and apologising too often will defeat the purpose. 

I have 3 kids. 18,16 and 11. They're good kids, but they also get their moments. Over the years I've learnt to pick my battles, and to be mindful that kids make mistakes and to just let some things go.

Sounds like you're doing just fine at being a dad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

You did the right thing, being humble enough to admit your mistake is a good lesson to teach your child, also on his part learning to forgive is another lesson that must be learned.

My kids are 22 and 19, when I look back on their lives one of my biggest regrets is the times I lost it and screamed at them, it didn't happen often but did happen.


----------

